# Baking Soda (Wee) Gender Test... Fizz=Boy; No fizz=Girl



## chicachic

Has anybody tried this?
Please share your experience...

I got a fizz.... a lot of it! But I wanted a girl child :)
Did anybody get a fizz and still a DD???


----------



## nicem815

I got zero fizz....but we still have no idea what I'm having!


----------



## allforthegirl

With last DS I didn't get much fizz at all and it was a boy!! ;)


----------



## babers

I want to try it!! How do I do it?


----------



## chicachic

babers said:


> I want to try it!! How do I do it?

Here goes the procedure:
Put some baking soda (2 T.S. maybe) in a glass and add some wee in it. Preferably use another glass to collect the wee instead of peeing directly (TMI) in it.

If it fizzes like beer, you have a boy. If it doesn't you might have a girl!
I am not sure of the success rate of this test... ;-)


----------



## KylasBaby

I did it the day I got my panorama results and found out baby is a girl. Not even one bubble. I mixed it really well too and nothing.


----------



## butterflywolf

It depends on the time of day and what you ate that makes your pee more acid or not. Sadly it's a myth. However being that, it 'has' worked for me. With my daughter I did 2nd morning urine and it was always as flat as can be. With my son it fizzled. However with my son, a week before our gender scan, I peed and not one fizzle.


----------



## babers

Well i did it and it said girl. I am pretty sure I am having a girl. This is my 5th child. I already have 2 boys and 2 girls. I have my 12 week ultra sound tomorrow and I am going to try to get a nub shot. We are not officially going to find out the gender so these old wives tales are all I got. The only way I will be surprised is if it's a boy though, lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

Mine fizzed this time too, but I take extra Vit C every day....so it will obviously be a bit fizzy if it has to do with the acidity. It didn't foam just a couple tiny bubbles that is it.


----------



## Thilda

Mine was very fizzy, but I'm having a girl according to tech.. ;)


----------

